# Tetracycline



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

"Tetracyclines (tetracycline, doxycycline, minocycline, oxtetracycline, ...) are antibiotics which inhibit the bacterial growth by stopping protein synthesis"

This will affect gains right?!


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm still growing using this.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

brockles said:


> "Tetracyclines (tetracycline, doxycycline, minocycline, oxtetracycline, ...) are antibiotics which inhibit the bacterial growth by stopping protein synthesis"
> 
> This will affect gains right?!


No - well not through the mechanism you have quoted. That is referring to the bacterias OWN protein synthesis - if it freezes that, the bacteria perishes.

It MAY affect your gains through upsetting healthy bacteria in your gut, and hence knocking your digestion to hell - take a couple of probiotic yoghurts daily if any probs, see if that fixes it.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

That stuff made my acne 10x worse (minocycline)


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Growth is the least of your fckin worries, i took that stuff and now im paying for something im going to have to live for the rest of my life with


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

andysutils said:


> Growth is the least of your fckin worries, i took that stuff and now im paying for something im going to have to live for the rest of my life with


Do tell...

I took this stuff for a few months, made me feel sick alot of the time and I think made my acne worse. I heard it meses up your immune system to:confused1:


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

andysutils said:


> Growth is the least of your fckin worries, i took that stuff and now im paying for something im going to have to live for the rest of my life with


Im interested as well.

Tried oxtetracycline, doxy and on lymecycline at the minute.

Getting some minocycline soon...


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Falcone said:


> Do tell...
> 
> I took this stuff for a few months, made me feel sick alot of the time and I think made my acne worse. I heard it messes up your immune system to:confused1:


it sent me into early stages of hypertension and detsroyed all the good bacteria in my stomach, even worse than that, i was taking the wrong dose of it (below half of the minimum requirements as advised) imagine what would have happened if id have been taking the recommended dose) tetrycycline is a very very old school antibiotic what shouldnt really be given out anymore and judging by my experiences, its easy to see why.

It sent me into severe drowsiness, hypertension and other severe side effects, if you think im still full of sh1t, read the manual that comes in the box with them


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm using oxytetracycline and it's cleared mine up completely, though there are lots of potential side effects.


----------



## Varmint (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm on oxytetracycline 500mg twice per day. It's cleared my acne right up and iv had no sides what so ever


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

andysutils said:


> it sent me into early stages of hypertension and detsroyed all the good bacteria in my stomach, even worse than that, i was taking the wrong dose of it (below half of the minimum requirements as advised) imagine what would have happened if id have been taking the recommended dose) tetrycycline is a very very old school antibiotic what shouldnt really be given out anymore and judging by my experiences, its easy to see why.
> 
> *It sent me into severe drowsiness, hypertension and other severe side effects, if you think im still full of sh1t, read the manual that comes in the box with them *


Are these symptoms permanent?

I was on it for a few months, alos how do you know it destroyed the good bacteria? is there a test to determine this? I would be interested to find out if I have any left, this could be what has made me so acne prone.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i used doxycycline as a prophalactic when i was in malarial areas. only side effect was i tanned slightly easier


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I took the stuff for acne as a teenager and didn't get on well with it at all - stomach upsets and headaches... and no improvement of my acne!

As rs007 says, the effect on protein synthesis is on the ability of the bacteria to divide - it impairs the ability of the bacteria to sythesise new cell nuclei. It shouldn't affect your own protein synthesis (not like taking longterm ibuprofen or other NSAIDS can).


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Kind of on this subject, I have a small 'rash' I suppose, on my face.

I'm pretty sure it originated from a mosquito bite last 'summer'. It occasionally flares up and I had the odd whitehead appear a while ago. Went to doctor and was given fucidin cream, which calmed it down but didn't shift it. I was wondering if trying bactroban which is a similar product was worth a try, or if any oral anti-biotics would shift it without any major side effects.


----------



## Samuel (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm on my second course of these. To be honest I haven't seen much difference yet, but hoping by the end of the box I'll be acne free.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Don't know but doxycycline worked well for me after a one night stand went wrong. Dirty tart.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Falcone said:


> Are these symptoms permanent?
> 
> I was on it for a few months, alos how do you know it destroyed the good bacteria? is there a test to determine this? I would be interested to find out if I have any left, this could be what has made me so acne prone.


Dont worry mate, loss of good bacteria in the gut leads to a condition known as candidiasis, this is basically a term for yeast infection in the gut, should you have this you will definatly start to show some form of symptoms, take a probiotic if your worried to replace the good bacteria, and start taking some form of garlic supplement to kill of candida, if you do start to suffer from severe symptoms go to the docs and get anti fungals but i doubt this will be necessary


----------



## Acee (Jan 21, 2010)

What the Quack's won't tell you is that tetracycline also stains teeth so be carefull if you dont want them yellow


----------

